# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte

## Rolando Vila

*Vendo mi produccion 2011 de palta hass y palta fuerte, mi cultivo es nuevo y se encuentra ubicado en el departamento de ica, distrito de salas guadalupe, antigua hacienda macacona, produccion estimada en 20000kg aprox* *Cosecha a partir del 25 de Marzo*  *cualquier interesado comunicarse al*   *nextel (99) 836*9459* *preguntar por el sr. Pedro vila rossi*Temas similares: Palta Fuerte y Hass VENDO PALTA HASS, FUERTE, FAMILIAR Compra de palta hass y fuerte Palta hass y fuerte Precios chacra Palta Hass, Fuerte, etc

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Vendo mi produccion 2011 de palta hass y palta fuerte, mi cultivo es nuevo y se encuentra ubicado en el departamento de ica, distrito de salas guadalupe, antigua hacienda macacona, produccion estimada en 20000kg aprox*  *cualquier interesado comunicarse al*   *nextel (99) 836*9459* *preguntar por el sr. Pedro vila rossi*

 Hola Rolando: 
Me avisas si te interesaría colocar tu producción de paltas -o parte de ellas- en supermercados Totttus, para enviarte la ficha técnica y seguir con la negociación. 
Saludos

----------


## Rolando Vila

Realmente desconozco lo que implica aspirar a ser proveedor de Tottus, porfavor envieme la ficha tecnica para enterarme de los requisitos, de estar dentro de mis posibilidades de cumplirlos podria aspirar a colocar mi producto en los supermercados Tottus.
Gracias por interesarse en mi tema
atte

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rolando: 
¿Alguna novedad? Te envié las fichas técnicas, pero después no supe nada más. 
Me avisas si sigues interesado en lo de Tottus. 
Saludos

----------


## Rolando Vila

Hola Bruno,
Gracias por enviarnos las fichas, gracias a Agroforum tenemos ofertas bastante atractivas, estamos evaluando.... 
Saludos 
Rolando

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno,
> Gracias por enviarnos las fichas, gracias a Agroforum tenemos ofertas bastante atractivas, estamos evaluando.... 
> Saludos 
> Rolando

 Estimado Rolando: 
Me da mucho gusto que estés recibiendo muchas y variadas ofertas por tus paltas... :Smile:  
Te comento que Agroforum.pe está al servicio de los productores precisamente para que puedan comercializar sus productos antes del tiempo de cosecha -e incluos desde el día que siembran-, para que puedan obtener disitintas ofertas de compra y elijan la que más les convenga.  
Aprovecho para decirte que sigue en pie la propuesta de colocar tus paltas en Tottus, ya que me acabo de reunir de nuevo con ellos y están muy interesados en conseguir productores que quieran trabajar con ellos a largo plazo para tenerlos como compradores regulares. 
Efectivamente, ellos me dicen que el hecho de poder trabajar con un cliente como Tottus a largo plazo es una gran ventaja para los productores que participen de esta iniciativa, ya que contarían con un cliente serio y formal para vender su producción -año tras año- a un mejor precio que el ofrecido por un mayorista. 
Por eso, no dejes de enviarme una propuesta de precio para tus paltas -según lo que ya tienes negociado hasta el momento- para ver si te puedo mejorar la oferta. Nadie dice que Tottus te va a pagar millones de más, pero tal vez te podamos mejorar lo que ya tienes hasta el momento, así que considéralo. 
Finalmente estimado Rolando; te recomiendo que siempre que anuncies algo, adjuntes una o varias fotografías del producto -o el campo- que quieras comercializar. Eso ayuda aún más a generar interés en los que visitan tu mensaje, y tal vez te podría ayudarte aún más a conseguir distintas ofertas. Si puedes, hazle un seguimiento a tu próxima campaña, para ver si te podemos ayudar a seguir creciendo como productor. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Rolando: 
Si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría saber cómo te fue con la venta de tus paltas. Si puedes compartir precios, sería aún mejor para saber más o menos cómo se estuvo moviendo el mercado de paltas últimamente, ya que hay mucha palta fuerte y poca palta hass. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## marinogrijalba

Estimado Bruno: 
   Exportas o produces palta Hass, conoces algun exportador?
Importamos palta marítima en Bélgica, FOB Callao. Sabes si hay algo este año 2012 aún?
Espero Tus comentarios, saludos muy cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno: 
>    Exportas o produces palta Hass, conoces algun exportador?
> Importamos palta marítima en Bélgica, FOB Callao. Sabes si hay algo este año 2012 aún?
> Espero Tus comentarios, saludos muy cordiales.

 Estimado Marino: 
No sé si fue a ti a quien respondí por correo sobre este tema, pero te cuento en este momento no es tan fácil conseguir palta hass de exportación, y que más bien podríamos ir planeando la campaña 2013 para asegurar a algunos productores. 
Acabo de recibir unos correos solicitándome también palta hass, así que les he propuesto lo mismo, ya que también estoy recibiendo ya corrreos de productores que quieren empezar a buscar compradores para la siguiente campaña; así que dime si te interesaría ir viendo esta posibilidad para ver su podemos asegurar producción para el año que viene. 
Por si acaso, no soy productor, sino intermediario; ya que me suelen contactar tanto productores como clientes, para que los ayude con el tema de la comercialización, siendo mi función principal la de conectar oferta y demanda. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## marinogrijalba

Gracias Bruno. 
   Entiendo complicado para este año ya en Hass. 
Si conoces algun exportador al menos un contenedor por semana, calibres 16 al 24 aprox. sería bueno, caso contrario igual lo contactes para lo futuro 2013 en adelante, si nos interesa.
Saludos nuevamente. 
PD: Volveré a llamarte.

----------


## RAJHAT PALOMO

Buen dia le alcanzo, los datos q sean necesarios....   tenemos un poco mas de 15 has de palta entre hass y fuerte cada hectarea tiene 400 plantas de palta. la producción de cada palta esta entre los 40 kilos inicio de su producción la producción de la palta es todo el año.... con cosechas de 1.5 kilos diarios por planta..... y 6 kilos semanales las cosechas plana son de 4 meses ... desde el mes de marzo a junio....  les comento que toda la producción esta basado en producción orgánica (abonamiento con abonos de corral, animales domésticos , con un producto muy buen en la calidad....   le Informo que no contamos con la logística del manejo para exportación según sea requerido por el mercado local, nacional y/o internacional, por lo que les pido su comprensión y poder instalar lo necesario para la venta ya que los agricultores acá son de extrema pobreza y estamos acá para poder ayudarlos con sus cultivos alternativos.... les estaría muy agradecidos poder contar con su apoyo y poder ayudar a estas personas...   saludos desde SANTO DOMINGO DE ACOBAMBA - HUANCAYO - JUNIN - PERÚ, las distancias es de Lima - Huancayo (8 horas), de Huancayo - Sto. Dgo. de Acobamba (6 horas) alguna duda estere esperan su respuesta...   Ing. Victor Raul atte.
VICTOR RAUL
954874293
*204075

----------


## RAJHAT PALOMO

Buen dia le alcanzo, los datos q sean necesarios....   tenemos un poco mas de 15 has de palta entre hass y fuerte cada hectarea tiene 400 plantas de palta. la producción de cada palta esta entre los 40 kilos inicio de su producción la producción de la palta es todo el año.... con cosechas de 1.5 kilos diarios por planta..... y 6 kilos semanales las cosechas plana son de 4 meses ... desde el mes de marzo a junio....  les comento que toda la producción esta basado en producción orgánica (abonamiento con abonos de corral, animales domésticos , con un producto muy buen en la calidad....   le Informo que no contamos con la logística del manejo para exportación según sea requerido por el mercado local, nacional y/o internacional, por lo que les pido su comprensión y poder instalar lo necesario para la venta ya que los agricultores acá son de extrema pobreza y estamos acá para poder ayudarlos con sus cultivos alternativos.... les estaría muy agradecidos poder contar con su apoyo y poder ayudar a estas personas...   saludos desde SANTO DOMINGO DE ACOBAMBA - HUANCAYO - JUNIN - PERÚ, las distancias es de Lima - Huancayo (8 horas), de Huancayo - Sto. Dgo. de Acobamba (6 horas) alguna duda estere esperan su respuesta...   Ing. Victor Raul atte.
VICTOR RAUL
954874293
*204075

----------

